# Dogs are great, but they are NOT PEOPLE



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I think my neighbors are losing their minds to emotionalism concerning their pets. Do you guys see this where you live?

The director of the Western PA Humane Society was forced to resign recently because she bought a purebred collie instead of adopting a dog. There is at least one story per day on the major media here about animal abusers being 'brought to justice', dogs rescued from floods, appeals for adoptions, people call on the phone begging for money, commercials on TV show animals with big doe eyes and swelling background music and want monthly payments! And recently a man fleeing police knifed a dog which died, and you would have thought we lost a member of congress. That "canine officer" (I'm not joking) received a funeral with tearful eulogies, with 6 cops carrying the casket, the singling of 'Danny Boy', etc.

I like dogs as well as the next guy, I've raised three, but this is going overboard. They are animals, not human beings.

Let the flaming begin.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

No flaming here. I tend to agree.


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

I've got some pretty strong attachments to my pets yes, I prefer them over most humans yes, I'd kill you over them yes, however I don't get the kinds of things you're talking about (except with the exception of the K9 Officer) but then look at our society, the same people that want to let in the refugee (terrorist) are the same people that allow the killing of innocent babies.

Now on a side note and this is not a personal attack at all, aren't you a LE officer? And you feel that way about a K9 Officer?...I ask because I've worked with some K9s, and K9 officers both of which would sacrifice life and limb for the other...I know I've had my behind saved by a K9 and I'd have taken a bullet for him...just curious.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I have no problem with people being emotional over a dog. Lots of times they become more than just a "pet", they become a part of the family. Many of them would put their life on the line for their owner. But I have to agree, they are STILL A DOG! People take it way too overboard with treating them like humans. 

I have a magnet on my fridge that says "The more people I meet the more I like my dog."


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

ffparamedic said:


> I've got some pretty strong attachments to my pets yes, I prefer them over most humans yes, I'd kill you over them yes, however I don't get the kinds of things you're talking about (except with the exception of the K9 Officer) but then look at our society, the same people that want to let in the refugee (terrorist) are the same people that allow the killing of innocent babies.
> 
> Now on a side note and this is not a personal attack at all, aren't you a LE officer? And you feel that way about a K9 Officer?...I ask because I've worked with some K9s, and K9 officers both of which would sacrifice life and limb for the other...I know I've had my behind saved by a K9 and I'd have taken a bullet for him...just curious.


No, I'm not a LEO. And yes, I understand the attachment that can develop between handlers and K-9s and wardogs. But please, Danny Boy?


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh okay, for some reason I thought you were. Okay, I'll concede the Danny Boy part....maybe that was a little much. But I can definitely understand the full court funeral.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If people want to spend their money that way, go nuts. If my dog has cancer and it would cost $5,000.00 to operate on and cure I think we are going for a warm, sunny ride up to the farm. The dog we have now has epilepsy and I pay 58.00 per month on Phenobarbitol. Then, of course there are two vet visits per year at $200.00 each. That is about my limit.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like animals more than I like some people. Dogs are always going to be dogs and I can love them for what they are. Humans on the other hand should be treated like a human being on a case to case basis.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I had a pet that I spent thousands of $$$$$ on, countless hours of trips to Vet. She did eventually pass away but we made her comfortable the entire time and had her cremated. She is in my gun safe right now. 

She was the only pet I ever loved. I have family I don't even love as much as we loved her.

People should take note that I would've defended her, at that time, with deadly force. 

Now I have children to think about.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I love my dog ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she was there for me when I needed a friend ,,,,,,,,,,,, she didn't understand what I was saying but It helped me to talk to her ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have a saying " I come home and kiss the dog and put the wife out on the porch " LOL ,,,,,,, I am a dog lover .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing wrong with caring about animals. People sometimes fail to keep the prospective that there is a difference between people and other living things. Having the correct priorities in life helps.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My Bella is an amazing companion. She is loyal faithful protective and good with the kids. Wouldn't trade her for the world. But I'm not paying a guy 500 bucks to put a needle in her and send me a clay paw print. It's to the farm for the last great hayride to the heavens. Where I can visit her if I need to and have a place of remembrance.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Nothing wrong with caring about animals. People sometimes fail to keep the prospective that there is a difference between peopl and other living things. Having the correct priorities in life helps.


I agree, there is a big difference between humans and other living things. Can't expect much from animals, they are limited that way. But when you see the things people do to other people, especially helpless kids... Not much compassion is given to those kinds


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I know if you shot me the wife would be a "little" upset, maybe. But if you made the MAJOR mistake of hurting, let alone killing the dog, God be with you.

IMHO a living thing is a living thing and should be treated with respect. Just because it's a dog and not a human doesn't mean a thing. One shouldn't mistreat either. Geez how did your mama raise you?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I due believe if you assault a police dog (K-9) you will be charged with assaulting an officer, these dogs have had very tuff training and are usually above and beyond a normal house pet in the obedience and discipline same with military dogs.
and in their own right are considered a weapon.
now the average fido I can see some people treating them like part of the family and in the dogs mind they are but some people do take it to the extreme the latest trend is the vegan preppy crowd making their pet vegan too and feeding them a vegan diet 
a vet friend who has his own practice has seen this often in his office the first he tells them is feed the animal raw meat like it was ment for.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I read a report years ago... people would spend $12,000 on a pet but refuse to buy new tires for their car.

I had a dog (Skippy) I really cared for that got very sick... I took him for a walk, gave him a nice snack, pet him, tossed a stick or two, gave him a drink and then shot him in the head and buried him

at the end of the day... he was a dog...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Nothing wrong with caring about animals. People sometimes fail to keep the prospective that there is a difference between peopl and other living things. Having the correct priorities in life helps.


THIS.... yep....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

One of my favorite drinking songs


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

They say that dogs are a man's best friend, but not even my worst enemy could look me in the eye while he shits right in front of my refrigerator.

All kidding aside, I like dogs a whole heck of a lot more than I like people. I think the draw to over emotionalize the pet is because it is seen as weak and vulnerable and dependent on us for health and safety and that when they are injured at the hands of a human, then somehow that reflects poorly on all of us so there is a knee jerk to over correct that wrong doing.

Cat's and cat people are a whole nother story though.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cat people are wanna be dog people that couldn't make the grade. A dog is a man's best friend, but common sense must intervene upon the unfortunate crossroad in life, should it appear.

I like dogs a lot........ unless they are taking a crap.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> They say that dogs are a man's best friend, but not even my worst enemy could look me in the eye while he shits right in front of my refrigerator.
> 
> All kidding aside, I like dogs a whole heck of a lot more than I like people. I think the draw to over emotionalize the pet is because it is seen as weak and vulnerable and dependent on us for health and safety and that when they are injured at the hands of a human, then somehow that reflects poorly on all of us so there is a knee jerk to over correct that wrong doing.
> 
> Cat's and cat people are a whole nother story though.


My Old Boy died a while back...I couldn't stand being alone in the house ....I'm retired military and got problems here and there...Too many hits to the head....and the wife works full time...so I went and got another Mutt after just 3 days....Figured Hell I love dogs so why not....Well I had noticed the Old Boy had been lonely at times so went and got the new pup a buddy not long after I got him...How did I pick him?...Only dog in the pound that bit me!...Good enough! I knew this guy was on the kill list at the pound!...Now I got two pups I couldn't stand to be without...I'm DEAF so they let me know when mail comes...UPS...FEDEX...and when some Jerk off is ringing my doorbell...Smoke Alarm....phone ringing...With no training at all!....You do not want to try to come in without me because they will eat you alive. Junkyard Dogs are an understatement....And worth every cent! I'm one of those guys that wont go to a doc no matter what...but I'll take either of the pups in a heartbeat! They do eat well!!

BTW had the new dog for a year...He still nips at me LOL! He's meaner than a snake and I wouldn't have it any other way!...All in fun! We are all pretty much inseparable during the day!

Funny thing though they are both Mamma's Boys! Gentle as lambs!

SHTF Pups! Where else you gonna get vicious guards for a couple cups of food a day!..I keep a lot of good dog food put back for them too!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel that some people go overboard when it comes to their dogs. I have no problem spending some money for the vets or good food. I do however have a problem with people dressing their dogs. Not sweaters to keep them warm during freezing weather but dressing them up, for goodness sakes if you want to dress something up get a doll or something.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

My pups have coats for cold weather...But dress em up? No way!...Well....make em walk backwards ...Promises Promises!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I like dogs a lot. I have had some that I would fight another man o the death over. I have never had one that I wouldn't feed to my children if it would keep them from hunger. Dogs are dogs.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

One of our dog at work is retiring. The handler is getting a new dog so the retiree needs a home. I was offered to take it, but I told the trainer that I have to think about it first. It is a female belgian malinois. She is a drug and a bite dog... I have 0 knowledge on taking care of a police dog. I want a pet, but a retired police dog may not be a pet even in retirement. What do you guys think, should I go for it?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

The incredible bond between humans and dogs isn't appreciated by everyone. For those of us who do, we're blessed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> I love my dog ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she was there for me when I needed a friend ,,,,,,,,,,,, she didn't understand what I was saying but It helped me to talk to her ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have a saying " I come home and kiss the dog and put the wife out on the porch " LOL ,,,,,,, I am a dog lover .


I talk to my dog all the time and she's a pretty good listener. It's when they start talking back you have a problem.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes. Doggy Diety is a major problem every where. Stupid people believe their pet is more important then the average human. This mentality is pervasive especially among women. And it plays part in the deteriation of our society


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

alterego said:


> Yes. Doggy Diety is a major problem every where. Stupid people believe their pet is more important then the average human. This mentality is pervasive especially among women. And it plays part in the deteriation of our society


You claim stupid people think their pet is more important that the average human and this is contributing to the deterioration of our society.

Tell me a few things you think ARE more important than the average human .


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Dogs are truly mans best friend.

Case in point. I'm pet sitting for my friend who went to South Carolina to have a quadruple bypass (at 87 years young).

It's been 3 weeks so far, and his dog still whimpers and whines just a bit. He is more comfortable here now, but he is not my dog. He is Macs dog. And he knows it. But he is a great dog. He is even a great guard dog. Whenever I sit, he will lay down with his butt towards me, and his head facing a door. All the time. Every. Single. Time. Never fails.

As for my own pup, she is spoiled and she knows it. I've had her since she was 2 weeks old. I had to bottle feed her formula, and transition her to puppy food when the time came. When I left for Utah, I had to leave her. I was unsure where I was going to stay, or if she would be taken care of, so I left her home where she would be taken care of. She barely ate the whole week I was gone, she was so sad. Yes, she is like my daughter I guess. She is 3 years old already. I am all she has known since birth. When I had my shepherd, and times got tough, I was in tears because I knew I had to get rid of one pup to save them both. Either my sweetheart shepherd, or my pup that I bottle raised/hand fed. My shepherd passed away though, so I didn't have to make that choice, which I couldn't make because fortunately, and unfortunately, for me, pets are for life. Their life, not mine. I will own them until the day they die of natural causes. I made the commitment to raise them, and I will.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

sgt e said:


> View attachment 14716
> my pups have coats for cold weather...but dress em up? No way!...well....make em walk backwards ...promises promises!


animal abuse


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

6811 said:


> One of our dog at work is retiring. The handler is getting a new dog so the retiree needs a home. I was offered to take it, but I told the trainer that I have to think about it first. It is a female belgian malinois. She is a drug and a bite dog... I have 0 knowledge on taking care of a police dog. I want a pet, but a retired police dog may not be a pet even in retirement. What do you guys think, should I go for it?


Talk to her handler, see if you did take her would he help you with the transition. It mostly depends on the dog, how she was raised, trained, and worked.... There are a lot of people that take prior service dogs albeit its better if you have a working knowledge of the breed and that type of dog, but not impossible. How old is she? Health problems? The reason I ask is because if she's heading downhill sometimes these dogs will respond negatively if they're hurting (just like we would)

Good luck!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 14719


Its all fun and games until your dog rips your throat out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 14719
> 
> 
> Its all fun and games until your dog rips your throat out.


Slippy no worries for you and all is well &#8230;&#8230;..at least for now.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I think my neighbors are losing their minds to emotionalism concerning their pets. Do you guys see this where you live?
> 
> The director of the Western PA Humane Society was forced to resign recently because she bought a purebred collie instead of adopting a dog. There is at least one story per day on the major media here about animal abusers being 'brought to justice', dogs rescued from floods, appeals for adoptions, people call on the phone begging for money, commercials on TV show animals with big doe eyes and swelling background music and want monthly payments! And recently a man fleeing police knifed a dog which died, and you would have thought we lost a member of congress. That "canine officer" (I'm not joking) received a funeral with tearful eulogies, with 6 cops carrying the casket, the singling of 'Danny Boy', etc.
> 
> ...


Just as a historical note it the first case of prosecution of an individual for child abuse was done under the Cruelty to Animal Statutes in the state of New York in 1874 by the ASPCA. So lets not go looking our noses down at Animal Control Officers


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry thought it was an animal control officer not a K-9.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> I love my dog ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she was there for me when I needed a friend ,,,,,,,,,,,, she didn't understand what I was saying but It helped me to talk to her ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I have a saying " I come home and kiss the dog and put the wife out on the porch " LOL ,,,,,,, I am a dog lover .


Agree, a dog is a loved family member. I hade to put my dog down a few years ago, I bought him 9 weeks old and at 9 year he was old and suffering and when I finnaly decided to take him to the vet and let him go to sleep, I cried like a little girl. I still keep his ashes in a urn on a book shelf.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a dog lover, always have been. I am just now getting back to thinking about another after having lost my last dog of 15 years last year. They do become part of the family and when trained right are great companions. It's unconditional love. I do agree, however, people get carried away with their animals. I don't get cats at all. I always had the impression when a cat is looking at you he is thinking " You could live or die and I don't care, someone else will feed me "


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Pet? I say family member. The unconditional love and companionship that you get from our little furry friends can't be replaced. There's no judgement...just loyalty. That's hard to find in a human. 

The death of my little Reggie was one of the toughest times in my life. 13 years is a long time to care for something.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Your right in that dogs are animals and not humans. That being said I like my little buddy more than I do most humans. He's loyal, doesn't lie to me, and every time he see's me coming home he meets me at the door with a grin on his face and his tail wagging.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Pet? I say family member. The unconditional love and companionship that you get from our little furry friends can't be replaced. There's no judgement...just loyalty. That's hard to find in a human.
> 
> The death of my little Reggie was one of the toughest times in my life. *13 years is a long time to care for something*.


13 years is a long time to care for something? Your preaching to the choir here Mish........ most of us wise old gents here on this forum have put that much and more into a gal, and have the scars and empty wallets to show for it!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> 13 years is a long time to care for something? Your preaching to the choir here Mish........ most of us wise old gents here on this forum have put that much and more into a gal, and have the scars and empty wallets to show for it!


Clarification please...
Are you talking about a dog or an ex wife?!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Clarification please...
> Are you talking about a dog or an ex wife?!


ex and current&#8230;&#8230;..errr wife.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Just as a historical note it the first case of prosecution of an individual for child abuse was done under the Cruelty to Animal Statutes in the state of New York in 1874 by the ASPCA. So lets not go looking our noses down at Animal Control Officers


Wow.... This brings back memories from 18 years ago when I became a child abuse detective. Yes sir, long time ago there were no laws against abusing children. Mary Ellen Mc Cormack was the first test case.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> ex and current&#8230;&#8230;..errr wife.


I think if we are talking ex wives we need to bring Denton in the conversation. I understand he is a real expert.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> You claim stupid people think their pet is more important that the average human and this is contributing to the deterioration of our society.
> 
> Tell me a few things you think ARE more important than the average human .


Human life is the most important of all things. And all other things can fall in line behind them.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

alterego said:


> Human life is the most important of all things. And all other things can fall in line behind them.


I wouldn't say ALL. hehe


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

alterego said:


> Yes. Doggy Diety is a major problem every where. Stupid people believe their pet is more important then the average human. This mentality is pervasive especially among women. And it plays part in the deteriation of our society


Hmmm. Count me as one of these stupid people. My ole lady, my kids, my brothers, and yes.....my dogs are more important to me than the average human. They are my family. The average human is everybody else - not my family. The ole lady, the kids, my brothers come before the dogs....but make no mistake, my dogs come before you.

I would venture to guess most folks on here who have dogs feel the same way.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

In a prepping situation I see dogs and cats as assets. Dogs are guardians of the home and will alert you when somebody or something that shouldn't be there approaches. Cats are good at taking out disease spreading vermin. The loyalty of both can also be bought for the low low price of some pet food too.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

alterego said:


> Human life is the most important of all things. And all other things can fall in line behind them.


Do you really believe that ?

I mean in theory, sure it's true but that's not reality.

People can extend their life in a multitude of ways but yet most do not. They choose self destructive behavior over life.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I look at my dog and my foster dog (14 in 2 years, all Goldies) as furry children and "love" them. But I still know they are dogs. If I could afford the bills for my dog if needed vet care above and beyond the usual, I'd spend the money. But there is a limit. Sometimes we do the wrong thing for the right reason. My 12 year old Sheltie girl has Cushing's disease. Spent a fair amount of money on her but after a year realized I was trying to keep her alive for the wrong reason. She was in pain every day (muted by the meds but still in pain). Last trip to the vet convinced me it was time to let he go. Had the vet put he down and I cried like a girl as I said my goodbyes. She reposes just under her favorite spot in the back yard. (ok now that my eyes are dry, I can continue) I am realistic enough to know that anytime push comes to shove, the dog will lose. 

The rescue group for Goldies I belong to push the envelope sometimes on what they are will to spend on a dog. My very first foster was a 6 year old boy. He had been hit and run over by car (owner was walking dog well off the road and idiot driver drifted onto the shoulder. On top of that, the dog was pinned under the engine. He had a severely dislocated left front "elbow" and a giant 14 inch, 3rd degree burn on his belly, extending up his right side. As a retired paramedic with a retired ER nurse for a wife, the group thought we would make the perfect fosters to deal with his medical issues. The dog had surgery to debride the burn and pull the skin together with 40 some stitches. Once he was out of the woods with the burn, the group had his "elbow" surgery. He spent 6 weeks on a leash 24/7 so he wouldn't do something to tear up his "elbow" surgery. Obviously I became very attached to him, no pun intended. Even with the 20% discount because we are a rescue group, the vet bill was over $6000. I could never have afforded that kind of money. But that's what the rescue group does with the money they raise. Buddy is doing just wonderfully. His new owner takes him for very long walks every day and even goes hiking in the nearby mountains. Also had a 13 year old girl that had $7200 dollars worth of surgery (at that age I was amazed they spent that much). She had a little over one great year with her new family before she passed. So far they have never had to say no to vet bills for a Goldie they've taken in. 
Long story short, yah, I love dogs, but they are still dogs.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My statement below.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You are 100% correct, dogs are much better than most humans.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I know this much about dog, both mine have earned their keep and a hell of a lot more. My 12 year old is never more then 5 ft from me when I am home and he he is a lover he is also ready to protect me from anything. And has shown this many times. My 5 year old has a limp right now because he jumped off an 8' ledge while we where hiking to he could get between me and a German Shepard that was acting aggressive towards me. I don't know many people who would have done that. So do I spoil them a bit yes. Are they my furry children yes, would I dress them up in jackets and cloths hell no. After all the provide companionship and security and all they ask in return is some food, and lots of TLC. 

As for the police dog being buried with full honors. I have no issue with that. Many times those police dogs die protecting their handler or another member of the police force.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why would my dog want to be Human , he has it to good as a dog.
When my wonderful Rat terrier needed meds that were $60 a month and vet visits I gladly paid it . But that was my choice. And I would do it again. She was a great friend to have a round.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No dogs are not people, there is a confusion in America that is mind boggling, and this proves it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I think my neighbors are losing their minds to emotionalism concerning their pets. Do you guys see this where you live?
> 
> The director of the Western PA Humane Society was forced to resign recently because she bought a purebred collie instead of adopting a dog. There is at least one story per day on the major media here about animal abusers being 'brought to justice', dogs rescued from floods, appeals for adoptions, people call on the phone begging for money, commercials on TV show animals with big doe eyes and swelling background music and want monthly payments! And recently a man fleeing police knifed a dog which died, and you would have thought we lost a member of congress. That "canine officer" (I'm not joking) received a funeral with tearful eulogies, with 6 cops carrying the casket, the singling of 'Danny Boy', etc.
> 
> ...


Dogs are dogs. All animals not human are not on the same level as humans. Animals/pets are great, but they are not people. I have never had a problem putting down my own animals if and when it is time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have rescued many dogs over the years - from the pound and from the side of the road where they were dumped by "wonderful" human beings who drove away.
We have had as many as 8 at one time, it got down to four thru natural attrition and we wanted it to go down to 2, where we would hold the line. But then there was a young couple who were having a baby and felt they should give up their dog, a lab/pit bull mix. So now we are back 5.

Some have had medical conditions that required medication, and my best bud had to have an infected tooth removed, but if any of them needs surgery costing thousands of dollars, well..................................we just can't afford that kind of thing. They get quality chow, medication, regular vet visits. When they get old, we take care of them the best we can until they tell us they are ready to go. They are cremated and their urns kept.

I stand with those who like their dogs more than most humans, but we are not fanatics like some. 

We also have rescued three horses, two of which are still alive. There was/still is to some extent special feed, medication, and supplements involved here as well. But we are not going to let anyone turn them into dog food. (Yes, some brands use horse meat).

As someone noted above, most dogs are more loyal, loving, and devoted than all but the most exceptional humans.
Our property is fully fenced, the gates stay closed and locked whether we are home or not. This is to keep our animals in, and humans out.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

RPD, that is so great of you!.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> RPD, that is so great of you!.


Two of our current dogs came to us as a result of two different phone calls from a friend at County Animal Control. 
For these dogs, we were the last hope - their time had run out and they were scheduled to be put down that very day. How could we say no?

A year in Vietnam taught me not to get close to people. But animals have no voice, and it bothers my conscience.

My wife named our place Answered Prayers Farm. And it fits the description for both us and the animals.


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

I treat my dog like a family member, however, I do not expect outsiders and non-family members to feel the same way about him. He has been a great dog for the past 15 years. For most of those years guest to our home have not made it out of their cars without our approval. We do not have people knocking on our doors, because he won't let people up the driveway on foot. If they drive up the driveway they are trapped in their cars until we say it is okay. He has more than earned his keep. We do not have a fenced in yard, yet he never wonders off of our property. He was one of the best baby sitters I could ask for when the kids were little. If one little whimper was let out by the baby he let me know about it. 

Now at 15 years old his sight and hearing are failing. We give him the best in medical care and food, but know that his time may been ending soon. There may come a time when medical expenses are too much or that he has no quality of life left and then hard decisions will need to be made. We are currently looking for another dog so that our current one can help train him. We will be hard pressed to find one as good as our current one.


----------

